# Bow fishing on the coast



## bspeegle

Where's the best place to go bow fishing around the galvy area?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

if you have a boat the Bernard river has some big gar

really big, I shot a #117 years ago in the spring


----------



## bowfishrp

Well Anahuac area is the best in the state because it has miles and miles of shootable water. The Trinity dumps into the bay there and all the cuts and tributaries plus the old and lost rivers really hold lots of gar.
Other than that....any river or creek that is dumping fresh water into the bay or gulf is going to have gar because thats were the food is located.


----------



## bspeegle

ok. What about if i wana go after flounder, or drum, ect?


----------



## bowfishrp

Freshwater drum are legal to shoot but not saltwater drum. You can shoot flounder but they have a restricted season and I believe they are off limits in Nov but you better check the regs on that one. There is also a size and bag limit on them. If you are not sure if it is big enough then dont shoot it.


----------



## Trouthappy

The one thing that matters is you need clear water. We have a local bowfishing guide and his babe girlfriend. He takes people out on both sides of Florida, and the lakes. Depends on what people are after. I went with him and he always hunts protected shorelines. You want glassy water. We hunted Tampa Bay on a light east wind and it was perfect. We also hunted one of the spring runs that empties into Lake George that flows to the Atlantic, hoping for late-season tilapia. But they have already spawned, so we shot at hundreds of mullet, which are tasty in Florida---many people consider them the best coastal fish to eat. Here's a short version of what happened at:

http://seafavorites.tumblr.com/tagged/Florida Springs/

The long version will be in the January issue of Florida Sportsman magazine. More photos at:

http://seafavorites.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=304


----------



## nick18

black drum are legal to shoot


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

nick18 said:


> black drum are legal to shoot


Yes but need to be in the legal slot.


----------



## marshhunter

are reds legal to shoot??


----------



## NoTreeHuggerHere

No, reds are considered a gamefish. No gamefish may be taken. In saltwater, we shoot stingray, cownose ray, black drum, sheepshead and flounder if your lucky enough to see one in the daytime. We're going on a trip to Venice, LA in March. You can shoot just about anything over there. Even reds and catfish. Still waiting on a Jackfish to get close enough.


----------



## Big Todd

Reds are not legal


----------

